# Edward Snowden Documentary Citizenfour won an Academy Award! Free Download!



## drmike (Feb 24, 2015)

Sunday night the Edward Snowden documentary Citizenfour by Glenn Greenwald and Laura Poitras won an AMA award.  To you that's an Academy Award for best documentary.

Now let's all celebrate this victory with a free and legal download of the documentary!

https://archive.org/download/LauraPoitrasCitizenfour/LauraPoitrasCitizenfour_archive.torrent


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 24, 2015)

The acting was shit. Watched the first few minutes and then stopped.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Feb 24, 2015)

I do not know how I missed this. I did not even know they made this


----------



## MannDude (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll have to check it out. Skimmed through his AMA he did on Reddit earlier today and meant to grab this then. Thanks.


----------



## zionvps (Feb 24, 2015)

Props for the post. Didn't even know about this. Downloading right now


----------

